# A few Euros from Louisiana



## josh s. (Feb 9, 2008)

very nice ....driftwood??? i'll have to try that


----------



## Louisianaboy (Aug 24, 2008)

Yes, it is driftwood.....ordered from VanDykes.


----------



## josh s. (Feb 9, 2008)

I live in between two huge lakes ..... cayuga and owasco.....can get it for free if we look hard enough.....looks very nice.


----------



## Louisianaboy (Aug 24, 2008)

Finished this morning.


----------



## Buckblood (Jun 12, 2006)

Those are some of the finest euro mounts you will see anywhere! Nice ones Louisianaboy!


----------



## JeffreySlayR (Mar 1, 2006)

*Wow- All are fantastic, and the driftwood is real eyecandy!*


----------



## bf1083 (Feb 17, 2009)

yeah the mounts on the wood is a nice touch


----------



## Louisianaboy (Aug 24, 2008)

A few of the latest














































This buck was shot the end of January and found about 2 weeks ago. 146 2/8"


----------



## Louisianaboy (Aug 24, 2008)

Finished this morning!


----------



## blktailhunter (Mar 2, 2009)

Those euro mounts all look really good:smile:


----------



## SouthernOhio#9 (Oct 10, 2005)

Great looking euro mounts!


----------



## yello mello lab (Feb 13, 2009)

*Great job!*

Something about euro's that I like. I have done several myself, and am getting better and better at it. I have one left to do, then mount them all on some form of plaque. I'll have to take pictures and show them all to you.


----------



## NYBOWHUNTER.COM (Mar 20, 2008)

This is a euro I had done this season, but I like the drift wood a lot better, it looks more natural. Are you using the red cedar or spruce driftwood from Van *****?


----------

